# Two-week interval between periods?



## AnditheBee (Oct 3, 2003)

I am six months post-partum, still bf'ing on demand, and got my first ppaf at 11 weeks (grrr!). They have been fairly regular, going on a 26-28 day cycle, except that I just started a period yesterday, only two weeks after my last one. This seems pretty strange to me, since I have had no irregular periods before this, either pre-pregnancy or post-partum, not even with my first child. Has this happened to anyone here? Is it within the range of "normal" for six-month pp periods? I am a bit nervous, not only because this is the first truly irregular period I have ever had, but also because I had both my kids by cesarean, so I'm worried about the status of my uterus. Should I get things checked out?

Any insight will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

Do you chart at all?
I was having problems with irregular periods PP and it happened that I was just pregnant and having a sub-chorionic bleed.
I'm sure there are a million other causes, I'm sure someone has a more reasonable explanation.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

same thing just happened to me
period started then two weeks later period started again.
now four weeks after I got another period fun couple weeks but totally not pregnant and it was one of my first post partum periods.

and my first ever totally wonky period.


----------

